# Audi at Talladega!



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I just read this at Audi Story. Audi built a 200 Turbo( baged as a 5000 for marketing purposes) and ran it at Talladega Superspeedway in Alabama. Aside from it's engine, the car was built to NASCAR specs. It was intended as a quattro marketing device, as rallying was never really popular here. Just imagine if NASCAR actually allowed this thing to race!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi at Talladega! (chernaudi)*

Is that that black one? I'll have to ask my contact at Audi Tradition.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi at Talladega! ([email protected])*

Yes the car was painted black. This happened back in about '85. It reportedly averaged a lap at 207 mph.


_Modified by chernaudi at 9:08 PM 10/24/2006_


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Yep, they set a speed record from what I recall. VW Canada did a video, titled "quattro: the machine". Have the original VHS video tape somewhere when my parents received this back in the early 90s when they had a 5000S. Great video, a bit of everything from rally racing to their involvement with the IMSA/Trans Am racing.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Tanner74)*









Here is an article on the Audi at an old audi site. Lovly Car, sould have raced in NASCAR!
Photos and article here:
http://www.audistory.24max.de/old1/etallade.htm


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi at Talladega! (chernaudi)*

one of those crazy ass Unser boys drove it to the closed course speed record.

/edit/ I should have scrolled down to see someone else told you that


----------

